# Seapointer



## Skatduder (Nov 6, 2007)

I was talking to RCI this morning and a gal said I could bank 
my Seapointer. I said are you sure ? She said it was ok now. Hummm

Has anyone tried to bank lately ?


----------



## grest (Nov 7, 2007)

I had not heard this.  However, several months ago, I was told that I could bank it by one person at RCI, and later it was denied.  Please keep us posted if you go ahead and try to deposit.  Thanks.
Connie


----------



## Diane (Nov 7, 2007)

I had the same experience as Connie.   Diane


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 7, 2007)

As far as I know, you can still bank it with DAE and at least one of the other independents.


----------



## grest (Nov 7, 2007)

I heard that several of the independents also no longer were accepting Seapointer deposits...has anyone done it lately?
Connie


----------



## drguy (Nov 8, 2007)

I contacted RCI today and tried to deposit my Seapointer 2009 week.  I was told that The Seapointer is no longer affiliated with RCI.
Guy


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 8, 2007)

drguy said:


> I contacted RCI today and tried to deposit my Seapointer 2009 week.  I was told that The Seapointer is no longer affiliated with RCI.
> Guy



If that is in fact true, it is a bad sign.  RCI will suspend a resort for a substantial period of time to allow it to bring itself back up to standards.  A suspended resort is still affiliated with RCI but deposits are just suspended.
If the affiliation is terminated, that is a much more serious step that shows that RCI does not believe the resort is working to bring standards up, and it requires a lot more to get back in with RCI.  A resort that seriously wanted to stay with RCI would simply not let this happen.


----------



## drguy (Nov 8, 2007)

The fellow I spoke to said he couldn't determine why Seapointer was no longer affiliated with RCI, he even checked with a supervisor, but speculated that they hadn't paid their membership fees to retain their affiliation with RCI.  So it sounds like it was a conscious decision on the part of the BOD.
Guy


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 9, 2007)

The BOD at Seapointer consists of the heavies of the Club Lsieure Group, including froggy himself, who are apparently trying to crash the resort to cash in on its value as real estate.  Not paying such a fee would seem to serve that purpose.

While US resorts do not have to pay fees to affiliate with exchange companies, they do in some other parts of the world.  I had a resort manager in the Caribbean tell me that they would like to dual affiliate with II as well as RCI but couldn't justify paying affiliation fees to two exchnage companies.


----------



## mrspigdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

If I have a trade booked with a Seapointer deposit, that trade is still valid, isn't it?
thanks,
teresa


----------



## Sandy (Nov 9, 2007)

Teresa, 

Yes, you can still exchange on an earlier deposit that was accepted by RCI.  I have two of them, and I have travelled with them after this Seapointer mess began. I have one exchange upcoming!

I have my Seapointer listed for a sale. This was definitely my LAST resort, since Seapointer out-traded ANY other resort I have ever had with RCI, and I have been a member of RCI since 1980!!  I really hate to lose this "tiger trader."    But I am not willing to pay the high costs of the special assessment, coupled with the future possibility that they will regain their RCI affiliation who knows when. 

I realize that other exchange companies may take the Seapointer units, and this might be an alternative for some.  But we are fortunate to be members of II, and also have RCI points, so we have more than enough other trading possibilities without Seapointer. 

BTW, I will keep others posted on the ultimate sale of my Seapointer weeks by posting the actual closing results here.


----------



## Skatduder (Nov 10, 2007)

I was in the group buy when our dear friend Herb help a lot of us with our SA TS's. One day wanting to visit SA. But now I guess I have now joined the elite unpaid special assessment group and the levy group. Both are more than I paid for Seapointer and more than it could be sold for. Like other I got multi MC's, Bay Club's and others. Seems the only thing left to do is wave good bye.  

To bad the members couldn't organize to fire the management.


----------



## grest (Nov 11, 2007)

I have not received any information about the special assessment...what is the amount?
Connie


----------



## Sandy (Nov 11, 2007)

Skatduder said:


> I was in the group buy when our dear friend Herb help a lot of us with our SA TS's. One day wanting to visit SA. But now I guess I have now joined the elite unpaid special assessment group and the levy group. Both are more than I paid for Seapointer and more than it could be sold for. Like other I got multi MC's, Bay Club's and others. Seems the only thing left to do is wave good bye.
> 
> To bad the members couldn't organize to fire the management.



I am with you, that is why I am getting out now.  It was a good ride while it lasted. I also bought my weeks from Herb.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 11, 2007)

grest said:


> I have not received any information about the special assessment...what is the amount?
> Connie



Connie, 

I never received anything about a special assessment from Seapointer. The only reason I am aware of it is by reading TUG (thanks TUGGERS), otherwise I would be absolutely in the dark.

The amount has been reported here in several posts. If I can recall correctly, it is about $700 or so for a one bedroom (for me that would be over $1400 for two). I will try to find that link and post it here. Dont recall the 2 bedroom assessments.


----------



## grest (Nov 11, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Connie,
> 
> I never received anything about a special assessment from Seapointer. The only reason I am aware of it is by reading TUG (thanks TUGGERS), otherwise I would be absolutely in the dark.
> 
> The amount has been reported here in several posts. If I can recall correctly, it is about $700 or so for a one bedroom (for me that would be over $1400 for two). I will try to find that link and post it here. Dont recall the 2 bedroom assessments.



Sandy, are you selling via capeescapes?  I think it's time for me to get out too....Herb did us a good deed, and now Lemont is turning it rotten...
Connie


----------



## Monty (Nov 13, 2007)

*Please advise of Sale of Seapointer units*

Who are you selling Seapointers through?    Any advice on who to use?


----------



## king1 (Nov 13, 2007)

email: allison@capeescape.co.za
She is selling two weeks for a friend of mine.  The check isn't in the mail yet, but things seem to be moving in that direction.  The buyer is interested in buying many weeks, so you can assume the worst.  With that said, owners are helpless to take any other course, which is probably what Lamont and Co had in mind all along.


----------



## patsymck (Nov 14, 2007)

Do the levies need to be paid before putting the Seapointer weeks up for sale?    Pat


----------



## Diane (Nov 14, 2007)

I am in the process of selling one through Cape Escapes and had not paid the 2007 levy.  The buyer is going to pay the 2007 levy from the sale proceeds.  I tried to get the buyer to accept the obligation for 2007 but they refused on the basis that the week had already passed.  So the 2007 week is in our RCI account for us to use and the buyer is responsible for the 2008 levy going forward.

Incidentally, we are having the balance of the proceeds sent over  to another South African timeshare to be applied to our account there.  This will avoid the delay and complications of getting the proceeds out of South Africa.

Diane


----------



## grest (Nov 15, 2007)

king1 said:


> email: allison@capeescape.co.za
> She is selling two weeks for a friend of mine.  The check isn't in the mail yet, but things seem to be moving in that direction.  The buyer is interested in buying many weeks, so you can assume the worst.  With that said, owners are helpless to take any other course, which is probably what Lamont and Co had in mind all along.



After I saw your email, I decided to try to connect with allison right away.. .haven't heard from her yet, but I think I'm going to go forward with this, sadly.
Connie


----------



## grest (Nov 17, 2007)

king,
Did you experience any delay in getting a response from allison?  I emailed early on the 13th, and haven't heard.
Connie


----------



## king1 (Nov 17, 2007)

She always replies promptly, I'll send an email and ask her to contact you.

I'll need your email address--you can pm it to me if you like.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 21, 2007)

My last seapointer unit just got a fabulous trade for me for next year!  So sorry to see it go.  I don't know if I will ever get the types of trades for the value from Seapointer. 

I am still waiting for the check in the mail for the sale.  I have been told that it takes about 8 weeks or more!


----------



## drguy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Seapointer Sale*

I emailed yesterday and got this response.  Thought that some of you might be interested.
Guy
Hi there Mr Hanson,
Thank you for your email below to my colleague Allison Fredericks.

I have a bulk buyer who is purchasing a number of weeks at The Seapointer; he's offering R5,000.00 gross for your week, thus nett to you of R3,860.00 after our commission.(on the understanding that all levies are paid up)  The buyer will pay 2008 levies.

Please advise whether you would like to accept. If so, kindly provide your full forenames, ID / passport / drivers license number, and current postal address so that we can prepare transfer documents on your behalf.


Look forward to hearing from you!

Kind Regards
Karen Halvorsen
CAPE ESCAPE TIMESHARE RESALES & RENTALS
karen@capeescape.co.za

Tel: + 27 21 715 8000 (ext 12)
Fax: 086 657 3509 SA only
0861 000 900
www.capeescape.co.za


----------



## guitarlars (Nov 27, 2007)

*Any details as to what they are buying*

Just curious if they are buying up the prime weeks only, one bedrooms, two bedrooms, etc. to see if there is any method to what their buying plans.

Could you let us know which week is being sold and whether this is a one or two bedroom?

I've got two two-bedroom units (weeks 19 and 20) - I'd hate to sell given the past trades, but it looks like this may be unavoidable.

Lars


----------



## drguy (Nov 27, 2007)

guitarlars said:


> Just curious if they are buying up the prime weeks only, one bedrooms, two bedrooms, etc. to see if there is any method to what their buying plans.
> 
> Could you let us know which week is being sold and whether this is a one or two bedroom?
> 
> ...


My week is 15.  2 bedroom. unit 314(?)
Guy


----------



## grest (Nov 27, 2007)

week 16, 2br...boohoo!
Connie


----------



## Sandy (Nov 28, 2007)

My weeks were one bedroom units, and the amount of the sale will be less.


----------



## grest (Nov 29, 2007)

Just got my documents from Allison at capeescapes re:  First Resorts' offer for my week 16, 2br...it is for R4000.  For those of you still considering selling their unit, thought you might want to know. 
Connie


----------



## king1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Connie,
How does Allison propose to get your money changed into dollars and then into your hands here in the US of A?  I've never been able to get that info from SA.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder if anyone impacted has tried to make any contacts with agencies regarding consumer protection law or even criminal racketeering charges over the events that have transpired at Seapointer?


----------



## susan1738 (Nov 29, 2007)

*King1 Answer*

Good question, not so good answer (in my opinion).  I'm selling my Seapointer, 1B, for R4000.  They wanted my bank account information, but I'm not comfortable giving that information out, so I asked if they could just send me a certified check.  She explained that the Rand to US Dollars won't allow that.  So they are going to just credit the money toward my mf's at my other South Africa resort.  I'll let you know how that works out. . . time will tell.


----------



## grest (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm just looking at these forms they sent me, susan...they ask for the name of our bank, account #, tax number...I'm really not comfortable with that, so I'll be in touch with Allison, I think.
Connie


----------



## drguy (Nov 30, 2007)

grest said:


> I'm just looking at these forms they sent me, susan...they ask for the name of our bank, account #, tax number...I'm really not comfortable with that, so I'll be in touch with Allison, I think.
> Connie



My forms ask for those things too.  My office accepts credit cards, so I'm going to offer to accept payment that way rather than giving my bank account number/SS#.  PayPal may be another option I propose for payment.
xe.com is another payment possibility.  The transfer of funds is 1 way, so it ought to be safe.  I've used it many times to transfer funds to my in-laws in Slovakia.
Guy


----------



## grest (Dec 1, 2007)

drguy said:


> My forms ask for those things too.  My office accepts credit cards, so I'm going to offer to accept payment that way rather than giving my bank account number/SS#.  PayPal may be another option I propose for payment.
> xe.com is another payment possibility.  The transfer of funds is 1 way, so it ought to be safe.  I've used it many times to transfer funds to my in-laws in Slovakia.
> Guy



Thanks, Guy...paypal may work.
connie


----------



## drguy (Dec 1, 2007)

deleted duplicate


----------



## susan1738 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Latest update*

I sent another email asking approximately when the actual transfer would happen and was told that is it looking like the end of January.   . . . patience is not my best thing . . .


----------



## hajjah (Dec 4, 2007)

Can anyone advise me as to how to sell our one bdrm Seapointer unit?  We want out now.  I sent an email to Allison at Capeescapes from a link here on TUG, but she has not responded.  How should we proceed?
Thanks.


----------



## grest (Dec 4, 2007)

hajjah said:


> Can anyone advise me as to how to sell our one bdrm Seapointer unit?  We want out now.  I sent an email to Allison at Capeescapes from a link here on TUG, but she has not responded.  How should we proceed?
> Thanks.



King helped me with this earlier.  I would go ahead and email capeescapes without necessarily asking for Allison.  Whoever gets it seems to refer Seapointer sales to Allison.  Good luck!
Connie


----------



## hajjah (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## drguy (Dec 5, 2007)

I wrote and told them I was not comfortable with providing all of the information requested due to privacy issues.  They're accepting the forms without my personal id.  
karen@capeescape.co.za is my contact and she has been very responsive and helpful.  She was "assigned" by Allison.
Guy


----------



## hajjah (Dec 6, 2007)

I received an email from Karen today regarding my question.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 6, 2007)

The email I received from Karen today states: 
_Hi there,
I've loaded your details and will forward it to the buyer, and revert back to you as soon as I have a buyer.

Kind regards
Karen_

So, I must now wait for the company to find a buyer for the week?  Do I have this right?  If not, please advise me as to the best way to get rid of the Seapointer week.
Thanks.


----------



## king1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Cape already has a buyer for multiple Seapointer weeks--at a robbery price.  The buyer is probably the Lamont group that is doing their usual resort takeover, but what can you do but sell to them at their price?


----------



## susan1738 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Kind-of "thankful"*

I know that it would have been nice to keep getting great trades with my Seapointer, just like the good ol' days.  But when that stopped and RCI wouldn't accept my unit, I was really thankful that someone else was going to pay the maintenance fees (for something I can no longer use) *and* give me some of my money back.  I bought my Seapointer for R6000 and am selling it for R4000, *and* I got some awesome trades for 6 years with that unit, so I really don't feel like I'm *out* much.  I think it was a great deal!  

Maybe my glass is just half full.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 8, 2007)

susan1738 said:


> Maybe my glass is just half full.



Susan, 

Your (and my) glass is much more than half full!  How about Manhattan Club, Tradewinds Cruise Club, Summer Bay houses, and much, much more?  These are the kinds of things that make exchanging worthwhile. I know that many believe that you should only own where you can stay and where you intend to use most years.  I fully understand that. 

But with these types of trades, one can "make it worthwhile" on the first trade.  I know that with Seapointer, my first trade made it worth all that I had paid for the unit, and from that point on it was gravy.


----------



## flowers1227 (Dec 12, 2007)

Could someone please give me the exact fax number for caoe escapees. I have been trying but none of the numbers are going through.
Thanks


----------



## drguy (Dec 14, 2007)

flowers1227 said:


> Could someone please give me the exact fax number for caoe escapees. I have been trying but none of the numbers are going through.
> Thanks



I have 086 6570355.  Hope it helps.  Probably need to add the country code in front of this number.
Guy


----------



## king1 (Dec 14, 2007)

They probably have everything turned off for vacation.  Their Xmas card says they will be closed from Dec 12(I think it was) until Jan 3.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me of their vacation.  I got the card two days ago, but received an email early this morning stating:

_Thank you for contacting Cape Escape regarding the possible  resale of your
timeshare or points system.

If you are serious about selling your ownership, please let me know so we can
activate your mandate so as not to miss out on a potential sale.

Please don’t hesitate to contact us should you wish to discuss this or need any
further info. 

Sincerely

Desiree_


----------



## Gramma5 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am also selling my Seapointer thru Karen at capeescape. She is handling the sales for the "bulk buyer". They have offered me R6000 for my 2BR Seapointer. Since I told them I did not want to give my SS# to them...they said they would credit my other SA t/s with the amount. Has anyone else had this idea offered to them? I have dealt with Desiree at capeescape alot over the years and have found them to be honest in their dealings. Would you suggest that I check with my other SA unit to see if this can be done? Thanks for any advice. It saddens me to sell the unit but not being able to trade it makes it worthless. I'm sure this is a manipulation by the "bad guys group" to get people to sell at reduced prices. However, for me this is more than I paid for it....and I had great trades for 6 years, so I'm just disappointed but not taking a loss............


----------



## hajjah (Dec 18, 2007)

Question:  I emailed Cape Escape regarding the sale of my friend's Seapointer week.  I just received this reply from Nicky:   _ *Thanks for the info but I need a mandate from her to allow us to sell on her behalf.  

Are you able to get this mandate to her and ask her to return it to us.

Kind regards
Nicky McCulloch* 
www.capeescape.co.za[/B]_

Is this the correct procedure to follow?  All of you have completed the mandate in order to sell your weeks?  From what I read, the owner has to list a price to sell the week.  I thought that the company was selling the weeks at a set price.  Please give me some guidance my fellow Tuggers.


----------



## drguy (Dec 18, 2007)

You are not the owner, your friend is the owner.  You therefore need her permission, in writing, to offer the timeshare for sale.  I own my week and did not have to fill out a mandate form.  
Your friend could contact cape escapes and list it herself and avoid the extra paperwork.
My sale forms all were mailed last week, so we'll see how long it takes to finalize the process.
Guy


----------



## hajjah (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh, I am not selling the timeshare for her.  I am using my computer to send the emails since she is having computer problems.  So, all she needs to do is to contact Capeescapes directly and they will proceed without a mandate?  I am so confused.  I printed out the mandate for her thinking that everyone has to follow this procedure.  I will have her send the email from her job if need be so that the process will begin quicker.  Thanks so much for the clarification.


----------



## king1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's the way it worked when I recently helped a friend sell two Seapointer weeks:  Allison at Cape emailed the forms to me, I printed them, my friend filled them out, signed, and faxed them back.  He also faxed copies of his shareblock certificates.  She later emailed that she needed a copy of his passport, but since he doesn't have one, she settled for his driver's license(fax of).  It was all done by email or fax, since snail mail to/from SA can take a looong time.
We still have no money, but am hopeful that the deal will fly!


----------



## hajjah (Dec 18, 2007)

king1:  Thanks for jumping in here.  I am very confused.  The mandate states that my friend must list a price that she wishes to receive for the week?  Is this correct?  I thought that the bulk buyer had a set price for these weeks.  If my friend simply contacts Cape herself, will she still need to complete this process?  She could use the computer at her job if need be.


----------



## king1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Cape just quoted a price for our deal and we didn't haggle.
I've forgotten the exact dollar amount, but my friend has 1 BR weeks and I think about week 31 or 32, so your bid could be different anyway.  The process you have started sounds totally different than what we did.  Maybe Cape is not buying for that bulk deal any more--I don't know, just guessing.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 18, 2007)

I will send an email to Cape asking if the procedure to sell has now changed.  I knew that nothing was listed here about mandates and what have you in order to sell the week.  Thanks so much for all the help with this.


----------



## Sandy (Dec 19, 2007)

I am also in the process of waiting for the sale to go through. I believe that I filled out a "mandate" also. 

The listing price should be what you are asking. But if you are trying to get into the bulk sale, then put the price they are offering. That is what I did. 

Has ANYONE gotten any money yet from these bulk sales?  I am still waiting...


----------



## grest (Dec 19, 2007)

As  king noted, our experience was similar, though we did send everything by snail mail...should extend our wait time by 8 weeks or so, but they wanted the original certificate, so I mailed it to them.
Connie


----------



## hajjah (Dec 21, 2007)

Everything has worked out fine so far.  I got emails from Nicky and Marlize just before they left for holiday today.  We're faxing the required forms to them.  The price offered for the one bdrm unit was R3474 as posted on this board.  Thanks to all.


----------



## kiyotaka (Dec 22, 2007)

Is the price of R3474 gross or net? I was told probably get R2702 net before but just received an offer for R1544 net for my 1br red week.


----------



## grest (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, yesterday I  got a call from RCI...the "we're reviewing your account" call.  They wanted to know why I hadn't deposited my Seapointer weeks...I told them they refused me...they said they would check it out.  Of course they didn't.  One hand does not know what the other is doing!
Connie


----------



## Sandy (Dec 23, 2007)

grest said:


> Well, yesterday I  got a call from RCI...the "we're reviewing your account" call.  They wanted to know why I hadn't deposited my Seapointer weeks...I told them they refused me...they said they would check it out.  Of course they didn't.  One hand does not know what the other is doing!
> Connie




EVERy time that I speak to RCI they ask about my Seapointer deposit.  EVERY time I tell them that RCI will not accept the deposits. I explain that the resort is no longer depositing, or that RCI is no longer accepting the deposits. EVERY time the rep says, "Let me try again."  So I amuse them and they try again, to no avail.  They MUST be on some sort of commission for each attempt to deposit or they would not keep doing this!


----------



## Monty (Dec 26, 2007)

*Mandate Form*

When I inquired with Cape Escape to possibly sell my unit-they sent me a mandate form and told me I must fill it out before proceeding.

I'm a owner.  So I'm confused.  This was 3 months ago though.. Hum


----------



## hajjah (Jan 6, 2008)

My friend has been trying to fax the mandate back to Nicky at Cape Escapes since last week without success.  Is there a special country code that must be included?  Here is the fax information included on the mandate:

TIMESHARE TRANSFER SERVICES
Tel  021 7158000 ext 14
*Fax  086 657 0354*


----------



## hajjah (Jan 6, 2008)

The net price for the one bdrm Seapointer unit is:  * R3474 *.


----------



## RayHoek (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is the fax number I have. The country code for South Africa is 27 and Capetown is 21 (which is included below). 
I think the number you have is the toll free number for use within South Africa 
27 21 715 9582

Good luck


----------



## Born2Travel (Jan 7, 2008)

I finally gave up on faxing and scanned my paperwork and emailed it.  How are others handling payment?  I don't really want them to pay MF on my other SA units as I may sell them - haven't decided yet.


----------



## aztex (Jan 12, 2008)

Complete fax number would be 011-27-21-715-9582


----------



## Gramma5 (Jan 12, 2008)

I also received the paperwork from Allison and she said it could not be faxed back but had to be mailed because they need the originals including the Share Block certificate. Also, in the paperwork, it appears we have to have our signatures notarized but we can use licenses instead of passports. Will post if I find out anything different.
Sherry


----------



## Sandy (Jan 12, 2008)

Just FYI to those interested:  I am still waiting for any final $$ to come my way in this sale deal.


----------



## philanderson (Jan 13, 2008)

hajjah said:


> The net price for the one bdrm Seapointer unit is:  * R3474 *.



From the posts above, my understanding is that the buyer pays the 2008 fee, and the seller pays the 2007 maintenance fee.  Does anyone remember offhand what the MF was for 1BR in 2007?  

At this point, I mostly just want my week gone, so there can be no issue of anyone pursuing me for MFs or special assessments.  If I can net a few dollars from the deal, all the better.


----------



## drguy (Jan 13, 2008)

I checkedwith Cape Escapes.  They received my paperwork 2 weeks ago and it will be 3-4 months for the transaction to be processed.
Guy


----------

